# Dazed and Confused Lawsuit



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

*Dazed and Confused lawsuit against Led Zeppilin*

Led Zeppelin sued by folk singer for alleged plagiarism - NYPOST.com

A folk singer has sued Led Zeppelin guitarist Jimmy Page for allegedly stealing the Zeppelin hit “Dazed and Confused” from him, 41 years after the fact, TMZ reported Tuesday.

Jake Holmes claims that he obtained a copyright for his song “Dazed and Confused” in 1967, two years before Led Zeppelin recorded their own “Dazed and Confused.” The two songs are not musically identical but do sound very similar.

Led Zeppelin have been sued before over claims of plagiarism, primarily by blues artists or their record labels. If Holmes’ federal lawsuit is successful, he can only sue Page for damages from the past three years, due to the statue of limitations.

[YOUTUBE]pTsvs-pAGDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup. Same song. It's hard to believe Led Zep would steal anyone elses songs though. </sarcasm>

Alls I know is some lawyers are going to make a lot of money.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Yup. Same song. It's hard to believe Led Zep would steal anyone elses songs though. </sarcasm>
> 
> Alls I know is some lawyers are going to make a lot of money.


There was also a Yardbirds with Page version. It definitely showed the direction that Page was headed.

My only question is why did Jake Holmes wait over 40 years before suing?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i've heard about this lawsuit a while ago...i can't believe he would wait all these years before going after zeppelin...did it somehow slip his mind...???...just how far down on his "to-do list" did he place - don't forget to sue led zep...???...

willie dixon sued and won for several songs in 1985...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Perhaps he was dazed and confused, and thought he was in Led Zeppelin?

Maybe he was thinking, should I sue or let it go? for 40 years.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i dunno...but you'd think that after a set number of years, you'd give up your right to sue...but...a man's gotta eat...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I went to see Jake Holmes at Le Hibou in Ottawa in 1971, largely because I had an album of his that I was given to review in 1970. I gotta say that Led Zeppelin is probably among the last artists I would ever confuse him with, whether dazed or not.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I guess he needs to supplement his retirement pension.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> i've heard about this lawsuit a while ago...i can't believe he would wait all these years before going after zeppelin...did it somehow slip his mind...???...just how far down on his "to-do list" did he place - don't forget to sue led zep...???...
> 
> willie dixon sued and won for several songs in 1985...





zontar said:


> Perhaps he was dazed and confused, and thought he was in Led Zeppelin?
> 
> Maybe he was thinking, should I sue or let it go? for 40 years.


I think it probably has a lot to do with the failed economy and the collapse of MANY banks in the USA (there is another round of bank closures spanning Texas to Florida announced this week). Lots of people were comfy and set and ok in life and have suddenly discovered that dog food is why dogs lick their balls.




ezcomes said:


> i dunno...but you'd think that after a set number of years, you'd give up your right to sue...but...a man's gotta eat...



GREAT! Now I want a hamburger!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> dog food is why dogs lick their balls.


are you sure about that...???...i always thought they did it...because they can...!!!...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Bobb are you sure that the staue of limitations applies here, with the copy write laws that they had back then might actually allow him to seek damages from the time he wrote it, as long as he can prove a version was recorded back then when he wrote or ( supposedly wrote ) the song.Statue of limitations doesn't always apply to todays rules, so he may actually be looking at a giant pay day or they might work something out where he might get partial credit, would be the first time.Ship


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The statute of limitations quote was part of the article. Even if he is only allowed to collect royalties accrued over the last three years, I'm sure the album is still selling well along with mechanical and broadcast royalties. It should still be a decent payday.

Just for fun, here is the Yardbirds/Page version. It really shows the direction that Page was headed.

[youtube]58mQvW0ROag[/youtube]


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

This lawsuit is funny because Holmes has been quoted as saying "What the hell, let him (Page) have it". I hope he makes a veritable s#%tload from Zep!


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i wonder who Holmes stole the idea for Dazed and Confused from?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

six-string said:


> i wonder who Holmes stole the idea for Dazed and Confused from?


The intro sounds very Pink Floyd to me.

 thinking that I spent much of last night enjoying Pink Floyd


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> are you sure about that...???...i always thought they did it...because they can...!!!...


two ******** sittin on the porch drinkin and one notices the dog licking himself. he says "gee, i wish i could do that"

the other ******* replied "you better pet him first, he might be mean"


----------



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeppelin is one of my favourite bands.....too band their first album only had 2 or 3 originals......thats what happens when a session guitarist starts a band


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I hate saying stuff like this about dead people, but man I can't stand Keith Relf...he sounds godawful on this song


----------

